# Handbook to the Uniform Building Code (1979 Edition)



## RLGA (Oct 1, 2013)

Does anyone know if the former ICBO published a book titled _Handbook to the Uniform Building Code: An illustrative commentary _for the 1979 edition of the UBC?  I have a copy for the 1994 UBC edition, but I'm not sure if one was published for the 1979 edition.

If there was one published, does anyone have a copy in their library?  I need a copy or scan of the section regarding emergency egress and exit windows (Section 1204).

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a 1982 UBC Application/Interpretation Manual which has a few questions on 1204. Can you be more specific on the info you are looking for?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 1, 2013)

* yes Ron I do have a copy*

1997 Handbook to the Uniform Building Code: An Illustrative Commentary - Google Books

1997 Handbook to the Uniform Building Code: An Illustrative Commentary







Do you need a section copied?


----------



## RLGA (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a case where emergency egress windows are a player.  The building was built under the 1979 UBC.  I would like to get ICBO commentary/opinion based on that specific code to back up my own opinion reqarding the requirements for emergency egress windows.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 1, 2013)

Ron

Scanner down, I faxed it to you


----------



## pwood (Oct 1, 2013)

my 1982 ubc has many hashmarks along side 1204. Don't have the 1979 handy


----------



## mark handler (Oct 2, 2013)

by the way, the Handbook to the Uniform Building Code: An illustrative commentary for the 1979 edition of the UBC, does not have a 1204.

Egress windows are in 310.


----------



## RLGA (Oct 2, 2013)

Mark:

Thanks for the fax, but that was for the 19*97* UBC.  I'm looking for the commentary to the 19*79* UBC, which does have a Section 1204.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 2, 2013)

RLGA said:
			
		

> Mark:Thanks for the fax, but that was for the 19*97* UBC.  I'm looking for the commentary to the 19*79* UBC, which does have a Section 1204.


Sorry my dyslexia, the earliest hand book I have is the 1988


----------



## Inspector 102 (Oct 2, 2013)

I have read that section of the 1979 edition and would ask what the issue is that needs claification. I don't have a handbook but I believe it was published as an Application / Interpretation Manual. The earliest I have is 1985. What is the particulars on your concerns? Can  you provide specifics. There are many on this board that would like to offer opinions/advise.


----------



## RLGA (Oct 2, 2013)

The defendant's attorney would like some corroborating documents that support my opinion.


----------



## pete_t (Oct 2, 2013)

This is in my "_Dwelling Construction Under the UBC 1976 Edition_"

It's residential not commercial.

*Emergency Exits*

Every sleeping room below the fourth story shall have at least one

operable window or exterior door approved for emergency egress or

rescue. The units shall be operable from the inside to provide a full clear

opening without the use of separate tools.

All egress or rescue windows from sleeping rooms shall have a minimum

net clear opening of 5.7 square feet. The minimum net clear opening

height dimension shall be 24 inches. The minimum net clear opening width

dimension shall be 20 inches. Where windows are provided as a means of

egress or rescue they shall have a finished sill height not more than 44

inches above the floor. (Sec. 1404.)


----------



## RLGA (Oct 2, 2013)

pete_t:  Is it possible you can fax a copy of that page to me (602-569-9642) or email a scanned copy (ron@specsandcodes.com)?

Thanks!


----------



## cda (Oct 2, 2013)

I knew I should have kept those old editions:::

Uniform Building Code: Books | eBay


----------



## cda (Oct 2, 2013)

RLGA said:
			
		

> pete_t:  Is it possible you can fax a copy of that page to me (602-569-9642) or email a scanned copy (ron@specsandcodes.com)?Thanks!


check you PM


----------



## pete_t (Oct 2, 2013)

Scanned and sent



			
				RLGA said:
			
		

> pete_t:  Is it possible you can fax a copy of that page to me (602-569-9642) or email a scanned copy (ron@specsandcodes.com)?Thanks!


----------

